# Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak



## rolex (30. März 2011)

*Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Wie gesagt suche ich ein gutes Gaming Headset, weil mein altes Roccat Kave am Bügel abgebrochen ist und ich nicht denke das ich garantie beanspruchen kann. 
Ich spiele zum größten Teil WoW aber auch Cod oder css. Ich brauche Unbedingt ein Headset weil ich immer Teamspeak bin und einfach kein seperates Mikro möchte.
Ich lege SEHR VIEL Wert auf Raumklang, den ich bei meinen alten headsets hatte (kave, medusa). Meine Soundkarte ist die Creative xf-i Titanium.
Ich würde mich auch umstimmen lassen auf ein Stereo Headset, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Ich würde bis 80 Euro ausgeben wenn es sich auch wirklich auszahlt.


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Headsets werden wir dir generell nicht empfehlen, da man bei Headsets immer über den Tisch gezogen wird und sehr viel schlechtere Qualität als beispielsweise mit dieser Kombination erhält:

STEELSERIES SIBERIA MICROPHONE: Amazon.de: Games

AKG K 530 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Außerdem hast du mit nem StereoKH und Suroundemulation eine weitaus bessere Ortung als mit 5.1 Headsets, da Surround bei denen rein physikalisch gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. März 2011)

Selbe Tips wie bei mir, fast auf's Wort genau 
Mich haben sie überzeugt!


----------



## rolex (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

hm also das akg? gibt es da noch andere gute Kopfhörer?
20 euro für 1 mic ? lohnt das?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

das mic gibt es auch billiger, bzw. ist das von Zalman günstiger.
ich bereue die 15€ jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Das Steelseries Mikro ist wirklich gut und nicht umsonst meine Standardempfehlung.


----------



## rolex (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Werde ich da jetzt wirklich einen Unterschied hören zum Kave?


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Darauf verwette ich meine Hifi Anlage (1600€ wert)


----------



## rolex (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

kk dann hol ich die dinger ^^


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Schreib uns doch bitte in einem ausführlichen Post deine Erfahrung mit der Kombination!


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Kannst dir auch das holen  Sennheiser PC 151 Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ist das gleiche nur billiger .


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

lol?! Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Natürlich ist das mein ernst, sonst würde ich das nicht schreiben oder ?


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Alleine die Aussage "ist das gleiche" zeugt nicht gerade von Kompetenz. Es ist nämlich bei weitem NICHT das gleiche. Schon die Abstimmung des AKG K530 ist komplette anders und verschluckt, im Gegensatz zum PC 151, keine Details.

Das Pc151 kannst du dagegen nur vergessen.


----------



## Semox (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Madz schrieb:


> Das Steelseries Mikro ist wirklich gut und nicht umsonst meine Standardempfehlung.


 
Wie ist die Sprach quali mit einem Ansteckmicro ?
Ich mein es ist ja schon etwas weiter weg wie bei nem Headset. Ich nutze kein Push2Talk oder so.


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Also ich kann mich da nicht beschweren. Man wird verstanden und das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Mit dem Headset hörst du alles, selbst die unaufälligsten Geräusche im Gegensatz zu anderen Headsets in der gleichen Preisklasse und es ist billiger als die Kombination die du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Und SEHR viel schlechter. Das PC 151 hatte ich auch mal und im direkten Vergleich zum AKG verliert es auf ganzer Strecke. Das PC 151 verschluckt eine ganze Menge Details.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Das ist aber dann wieder eine Frage wie gut man hört, ich persönlich höre selbst aus schlechten Boxen minimale Details heraus das liegt daran das ich Jahre lang Musik gemacht habe. Man kann es mit Hörgeräten vergleichen die einen brauchen ein besseres Bild um es zu sehen den anderen reicht schon eine minimal Aufzeichnung.


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Was nicht da ist, kann man auch nicht hören.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Das ist aber dann wieder eine Frage wie gut man hört, ich persönlich höre selbst aus schlechten Boxen minimale Details heraus das liegt daran das ich Jahre lang Musik gemacht habe. Man kann es mit Hörgeräten vergleichen die einen brauchen ein besseres Bild um es zu sehen den anderen reicht schon eine minimal Aufzeichnung.



Also das ist nun wirklich absoluter Blödsinn. Wenn ein Lautsprecher durch schlechtes Klirrverhalten Details einfach nicht wiedergeben kann, dann hört man die auch nicht, egal wie gut die Ohren sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Das ist kein Blödsinn das ist Tatsache, der Ton ist immer da


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Und woher soll der kommen wenn der Lautsprecher technisch garnicht in der Lage ist ihn wiederzugeben?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Wenn du von Lautsprechern redest die 5 euro kosten magst du recht haben aber selbst Logitech Boxen für 50 Euro lönnen alles wiedergeben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Dann hör dir mal vernünftige Lautsprecher an, dann wirst du merken wie viel auch 50€-Logitech-Tröten an Details verschlucken.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Genau verschlucken der Ton ist aber trotzdem noch da, dass die Lautsprecher von Logi kacke sind weiß ich. Klarer Sound ist was anderes aber hier ging es um den Akg Kopfhörer und das Mic vs Senheiser Pc 151 und das macht keinen Unterschied. Das ist wenn dann so minimal das sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt ganz einfach.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Na du bist ja ein Experte!  
Das wars von meiner Seite, da Offtopic und augenscheinlich sinnlos dir noch irgendwas klarmachen zu wollen.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Ja genau du weißt garnicht was Sound ist, du kannst ihn nemlich nur hören wenn dieser korrekt dargestellt wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Ja genau du weißt garnicht was Sound ist


Hm, du hast recht, ich hab nur fast 2000€ in mein Audio-Equipment investiert weil ich zu viel Geld habe.



> du kannst ihn nemlich nur hören wenn dieser korrekt dargestellt wird.


Ach wirklich? Hm, vielleicht merkst du unter Beachtung dieser Aussage, wo das Problem bei billigen Lautsprechern ist, und was teure Lautsprecher besser machen. Und nein, ein 50€-Logitech-System gehört nicht zu den teuren Lautsprechern, auch ein Sennheiser PC151 ist kein High-End-Kopfhörer.

So, nun aber schluss damit, zu mehr Offtopic lass ich mich nicht hinreißen 
Ich muss mich beim TE für die Offtopic-Diskussion entschuldigen, aber wahrhaftigen Blödsinn darf man nicht einfach unkommentiert lassen, sonst kommen andere Hilfesuchende noch auf die Idee, dass da was wahres dran wäre.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Du kannst meine Aussage auch gerne auseinandernehmen, das trägt auch nicht der Tatsache bei, wo du jetzt sagst, das ich sagte das Logitech und Senheiser zur Highend Kategorie gehören. Das habe ich nie behauptet aber egal ...


----------



## rolex (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Jetzt habt ihr mich total verwirrt. Also das Sennheiser ist der selbe Kopfhörer nur mit mikro oder was?



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich da nicht beschweren. Man wird verstanden und das ist doch die Hauptsache.



nicht dein ernst oder? da zahl ich doch keine 20 euro nur damit ich verstanden werde WTF. Mir ist wichtig das es Nebengeräusche filtert und meine Stimme sehr klar und unverändert wiedergegeben wird auch wenn im hintergrund Musik läuft.
wenn ich verstanden werden möchte nehm ich 1 für 3 euro -.-


----------



## Madz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Jetzt habt ihr mich total verwirrt. Also das Sennheiser ist der selbe Kopfhörer nur mit mikro oder was?


Nein, das ist totaler Blödsinn. Siehe meine Reaktion auf diese Aussage.


----------



## rolex (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Naja dann vertrau ich dir mal und nehme dein Setup mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## PEG96 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

nimm das du kannst dir auch dieses mikro nehmen, die nehmen sich nichts: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon ab 3.97 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
Von der sprachquali her sind die beiden in etwa gleich, nur das das zalman nur 4€ kostet.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Hi, ich suche ebenfalls ein neues Headset, da ich mein altes Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset verkauft habe.
Ich suche ein Headset für Spiele, Filme und Musik. kann ich dann auch das AKG K 530 nehmen? Sonstige Vorschläge?  Reicht die onboard soundkarte aus? 



rolex schrieb:


> kk dann hol ich die dinger ^^


 
Kannst du ggf. sagen ob du zufrieden bist?

Gruß R u d


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Das Akg K 530 ist auf jeden Fall nicht die schlechteste Wahl.
Eine Soundkarte à la Asus Xonar DX bringt dir schon Verbessereungen gegenüber dem Onboardsound, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Da musst du selber entscheiden, wie hoch deine Ansprüche sind.
Hör dir aber am besten vorher verschiedene Modelle dieser Preisklasse an, bevor du irgendwas blind kaufst.


----------



## iceman650 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

In dieser "gemäßigten" Preisklasse bis 100€ ungefähr ist noch der Creative Aurvana Live hörenswert. Dessen Kabel ist allerdings relativ kurz, aber man kann ja eine günstige Verlängerung noch kaufen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Wo kann man das AKG K 530 denn mal probehören?
Gibt es das beim MEdia Markt?


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Rud schrieb:


> Wo kann man das AKG K 530 denn mal probehören?
> Gibt es das beim MEdia Markt?


 
Also bei dem in meiner Nähe nicht
Die haben iwie ausschließlich Sennheiser-.-
Musst du einfach mal gucken gehen.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Hat das AKG K 530 guten Bass?
Lohnt sich eine Investition im 150€ Bereich ohne externe Soundkarte?


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Gut für die Preisklasse mit sicherheit, aber es kommt auch wirklich nur Bass, wenn in der Aufnahme Bass vorhanden ist.
Also kein basslastiger KH. Eher neutral.
Also bei nem KH für 150€ ist eine Asus Xonar Dx schon empfehlenswert.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Ok also ich möchte mir eigentlich keine externe Soundkarte zulegen.
Gibt es noch gute Alternativen, auch gerne basslastiger? 

Gruß r u d


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

In welchem Preisrahmen denn?


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

na ja wie gesagt bis 100 euro +/- 20€ (bei besonderer Verbesserung der Klangqualität lässt sich noch drüber reden) und ich möchte keine externe Soundkarte.
Die onboard soundkarte sollte eben die klangqualität auch nicht zerstören, dass ich einen 120€ Kopfhörer habe aber die Qualität nicht ankommt.

Sry aber von Sound habe ich eigentlich sehr wenig Ahnung!


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Gibt es unterschiede bei den onboard soundkarten?


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Was für ne Onboard''karte'' haste denn? eigl nehmen die sich nicht viel.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Ich habe das Asus P8P67 rev 3.0 mit SoundChip Realtek ALC892


----------



## Lee (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Tipp: Kauf dir lieber für 150€ jetzt einen besseren KH und rüste irgendwann einmal eine Soundkarte nach. Dadurch hast du auch mit Onboard Sound erstmal einen bessern Klang als mit einem 100€ KH+50€ SoKa. Spare lieber nicht am falschen Ende. Hinterher ärgert man sich nur.

Eine Xonar DG für 30€ wäre aber auch schonmal eine Steigerung zum Onboard Sound.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Lee schrieb:


> Tipp: Kauf dir lieber für 150€ jetzt einen besseren KH und rüste irgendwann einmal eine Soundkarte nach. Dadurch hast du auch mit Onboard Sound erstmal einen bessern Klang als mit einem 100€ KH+50€ SoKa. Spare lieber nicht am falschen Ende. Hinterher ärgert man sich nur.


 
Das ist eigentlich auch meine  Meinung, aber ich will halt auch keinen KH haben der dann durch den blöden Oboard sound kaputt verschlechtert wird!
Also ist das AKG K 530 die beste Wahl?


----------



## iceman650 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Ein Kopfhörer wird durch eine schlechte Quelle nicht verschlechtert... 
Wie denn auch?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Kaputt verschlechtert wird ein teurerer KH bestimmt nicht, nur weil er am Onboardsound hängt.
Und beste Wahl kann man nicht sagen. Geh in einen Laden und vergleiche was für Dich am besten ist


----------



## Kev95 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Ich hab den AKG K530. 
Ist ein sehr guter Kopfhörer, allerdings hab ich kein Gerät, das wirklich die Leistung hat ihn richtig zu befeuern.
Deswegen verstaubt er mehr oder minder im Schrank.
Ich denke ich kauf mir mal ein Micro dazu.

Achja, der K530 ist ohrumschließend und sehr angenehm zu tragen!

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Lee (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Das ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung, aber ich will halt auch keinen KH haben der dann durch den blöden Oboard sound kaputt verschlechtert wird!



Als ich meinen AKG K701 gekauft habe, habe ich ihn monate lang auch nur am Onboardsound betrieben. Trotzdem klang er viel viel besser als mein K530. Eine gute Quelle setzt bei einem guten KH nur noch eines drauf. Aber eine schlechte Quelle macht aus einem guten KH keinen schlechten. Zwar kann es sein, dass ein guter KH nicht einmal ansatzweise sein volles Potential auspiele kann, wenn er falsch angetrieben wird, dennoch wird er aber gut klingen.


----------



## Rud (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

ah cool thx!
Ich dachte das würde sich stark auswirken!
Dann werde ich mir mal den KH morgen "anhören".

Gruß R u d


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Probier mal Kopfhörer + Mikro! Ist die bessere Wahl!


----------



## Rud (5. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Von welchem Kopfhörer und Mikro redest du?
Ich will mir wahrscheinlich das AKG K530 + Zalman Mirco kaufen...


----------



## F0rest (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

dann misch ich mich mal auch hier dazu. wollte mir eigentl. ein headset kaufen als ich auch von der kombination von kopfhöhrer+mic erfuhr. preislich würde ich bis zu 120,- gehen. Headset mäßig habe ich an das Steel Series 7h für aktuell 80,- gedacht. Bei Kopfhörer+Mic würd ich dann auch eher beim Mic sparen solang paar euro mehr nicht ewig viel bringen (vor allem muss ich mich ja selbst nicht hören ) und auch eher das Zalman ZM-MIC1 (empfohlen in [1]) für ~5,- nehmen. Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage welche Kopfhörer. AKG K530 (empfohlen in [1]) für 55,- @ebay oder Creative Aurvana Live (empfohlen in [1]) für  50,- @amazon? Oder noch etwas teurere Kopfhörer? Weil bis 120,- wär ja noch Platz, wenn den der aufpreis auch wirklich entsprechend viel bringen würde. In [2] werden auch wieder ganz andere Kopfhörer empfohlen/angesprochen: Ultrasone HFI-580 für 129,- (damals 150,-) und die laut [2] angeblich noch besseren Ultrasone Pro 550 für 109,- (in [2] mit 200,-  angegeben, was aber mit geizhals nicht navollziehbar ist, da sie damals bei  120,- waren und auch sonst nie über 120,- - vielleicht hat sich pcgh in [2] auch mit der Aussage "noch besseren Musikklang" im Vergleich zu den Ultrasone HFI-580 vertan). Zudem wird in [2] auch der Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm für 149,- (damals genausoteuer) empfohlen/erwähnt der angeblich dem Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Headset (Platz 1 bei headsets in damaliger und heutiger pcgh) ohne mic entspricht - Zitat aus [2]: "Der Kopfhörer dient dem 280-Euro-Headset Beyerdynamic MMX 300 als Vorlage". 

In der ComputerBild haben die Kopfhörer: Koss Porta Pro ~30,- extrem gut abgeschnitten  und konkurrieren scheins mit 150,-/300,- kopfhörern/in-ears, was irgendwie schwer zu glauben ist.
Also die Verwirrung ist jetzt bei mir komplett. Vielleicht ja doch das Steel Series 7h? 


[1] PCGH 04/2011 S.112
[2] PCGH 08/2010 S.92


----------



## Madz (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Also eins vorweg: Vertrau auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen Testberichten! Es gibt nur ein einziges, relevantes Testkriterium; deine Ohren! Du musst selbst hören, denn ich traue Audiotests nichtmal bis zur nächsten Ecke, besonders wenn sie von PC Zeitschriften verfasst wurden. 

Hast du einen Hifi Fachhändler in deiner Nähe? Wenn ja, pack deine Lieblingscd ein und mach dich auf die Socken zum Probehören!

Bei Ebay würde ich übrigens keinen KH kaufen, bei Amazon schon eher, aber am liebsten bei Thomann Cyberstore Dort bekommt man nämlich für alle Waren ab 25€ ein Jahr extra Garantie gratis, zahlt keinen Versand und geniesst die Freiheit, die Ware innerhalb von 30 Tagen, ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückzusenden.


----------



## F0rest (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Madz schrieb:


> Also eins vorweg: Vertrau auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen Testberichten!


hab glaub echt keinen vernünftigen hifi fachhändler hier. Und der hat bestimmt nicht AKG 530, Creative Aurvana Live, Ultrasone HFI-580, Ultrasone Pro 550, Koss Porta Pro und vor allem auch noch das Headset Steel Series 7h.
ich dacht ich könnt mich schon auf die pcgh hardware verlassen  wozu kauf ich sie mir denn sonst? 
gibts ne andere zeitschrift mit echt verlässlichen kopfhörer tests?
hätte gerne auch mal dass die pcgh headsets und micros und kopfhörer testen und nicht nur headsets. Wenn ich jetzt mal nur bis 80,- gehn will. Was dann am besten? AKG 530, Creative Aurvana Live oder Steel Series 7h? oder noch was anderes was ich hier nicht dabei hab?


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



			
				F0rest schrieb:
			
		

> gibts ne andere zeitschrift mit echt verlässlichen kopfhörer tests?





			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Also eins vorweg: Vertrau auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen Testberichten!


Dazu ist Klang einfach zu subjektiv, als grundsätzliche Orientierung können die allerdings nutzen.
Man muss eben auch den Tester einschätzen können, und das kann man nur in den wenigsten Fällen.


Hör dir einfach mal AKG K530 und Creative Aurvana Live an, kann man ja auch bei Amazon etc. bestellen und einen davon zurückschicken.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Also das Steelseries ist für ein Headsets, und damit meine ich explizit "Headset", ein gutes Gerät. Allerdings sind Headsets generell überteuert und unterliegen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörern gnadenlos.


----------



## F0rest (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

ich habe mich noch irgendwie erinnert die pcgh hätte headset vs. kopfhörer mal irgendwann getestet. und tatsächlich. hab die pcgh 01/2010 hervorgekrammt. K530, Ultrasone HFI-580 usw. dabeigewesen. Und die Headsets haben sich genauso gut bis besser geschlagen.
mäh. jetzt wollt ich schon das aurvana live für 53,- bei amazon bestelln. jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert 
preisrahmen hat meine freundin mir sogar bis 120,- nun für mein geb.geschenk zugesagt. aba wenn die für 120,- kaum besser sind und ich nur ne onboard soundkarte hab ...


----------



## iceman650 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Der Creative Aurvana Live ist für das Geld auch super.
Ist zwar anders als K530, aber eben nicht viel schlechter oder besser (ich sage nicht gleich, weil ich sie noch nicht direkt verglichen habe).
Der Creative kommt vom selben Hersteller, von dem auch Denon ihre Kopfhörer kaufen.
Aber im Budget hast du doch noch Platz für eine Soundkarte 

Mfg, ice

€dit: Ach BTW: Die Sound-Tests der PCGH sind erst ab 09/10 wirklich gut. Ab da hat Forenuser "nfsgame" die Tests verfasst, der hat nun Ahnung. Den Tests davor würde ich nicht zuviel Gewicht zukommen lassen.


----------



## Madz (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Und die Headsets haben sich genauso gut bis besser geschlagen.


Ähm ja, dazu sage ich jetzt mal lieber nichts, bevor ich von den Mods einen auf den Deckel bekomme.




> mäh. jetzt wollt ich schon das aurvana live für 53,- bei amazon bestelln. jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert
> preisrahmen hat meine freundin mir sogar bis 120,- nun für mein geb.geschenk zugesagt. aba wenn die für 120,- kaum besser sind und ich nur ne onboard soundkarte hab ...


Damit kommst du ja schon fast in Regionen eines AKg K601 oder Beyerdynamic DT 770 bzw. Dt 990 pro.


Oder eben AKg K530, Soundkarte und Mikro.


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

naja, wenn man der pcgh seit 09/10 mehr trauen könnte, dann hätten die ja wohl ganz deutlich in den letzten tests auch immer wieder hervorgehoben, dass kopfhörer+mic kombination von der preis/leistung besser ist und auch nicht immer nur noch headsets sondern auch mal einige mics gegeneinandergestellt (inkl. Tipps zum festmachen einstellungen &co) und auch geläufige kopfhörer auch mal gegeneinander bzw. gegen headsets getestet um den falschen test von damals wieder auszubügeln und endlich auch mal in der bestenliste eine eigene kategorie für kopfhörer (und ggf. auch mics) zu spendieren.

ich hät jetzt preislich nach oben echt noch spiel. ich glaub 150,- wärn auch noch ok. aber ich hab nich gerade das gefühl, dass wenn ich 150,- zahl auch wirklich den riesen unterschied zu den 50,- merken werde. Vor allem da ich auch mal immer wieder wo gelesen habe, dass der für 150,- gekaufte kopfhörer schrott, oder unbequem ist. Und die qual der Wahl einen für 150,- hät ich ja auch noch. Mag aba einfach den besten haben. Bräuchte da jetzt echt nen zuverlässigen Test(s) dazu. Und wenns keinen gibt nehm ich glaub den aurvana live. Da sind wenigstens die Kundenrezensionen bei amazon auch mal echt positiv.

By the way: Was hat der aurvana dann für n klinkenstecker? 3,5mm? Mag den Aurvana ja doch in die Onboard Karte des PCs stöpseln. Brauch ich nen Adapter oda irgendwas?


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> naja, wenn man der pcgh seit 09/10 mehr trauen könnte, dann hätten die ja wohl ganz deutlich in den letzten tests auch immer wieder hervorgehoben, dass kopfhörer+mic kombination von der preis/leistung besser ist und auch nicht immer nur noch headsets sondern auch mal einige mics gegeneinandergestellt (inkl. Tipps zum festmachen einstellungen &co) und auch geläufige kopfhörer auch mal gegeneinander bzw. gegen headsets getestet um den falschen test von damals wieder auszubügeln und endlich auch mal in der bestenliste eine eigene kategorie für kopfhörer (und ggf. auch mics) zu spendieren.


Es besteht von vielen der Hifi Hersteller gar kein Interesse im "Billigsegment" PC Audio mitzumischen bzw. sich damit vergleichen zu lassen. Alleine schon aus Imagegründen. 



> aber ich hab nich gerade das gefühl, dass wenn ich 150,- zahl auch wirklich den riesen unterschied zu den 50,- merken werde.


Oh doch, du wirst einen ordentlichen Unterschied merken.



> räuchte da jetzt echt nen zuverlässigen Test(s) dazu.


Der einzige zuverlässige Test ist eine Bestellung beispielsweise bei Thomann Cyberstore und das ausgiebige Vergleichen bei dir zu Hause. Da du dort 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, versandkostenfreie Lieferung und keine Rücksendekosten geniesst, besteht für dich keinerlei Risiko.


----------



## iceman650 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



			
				F0rest schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchte da jetzt echt nen zuverlässigen Test(s) dazu. Und wenns keinen gibt nehm ich glaub den aurvana live. Da sind wenigstens die Kundenrezensionen bei amazon auch mal echt positiv.


Der zuverlässigste Test sind deine Ohren. Also hör dir selbst etwas an, anstatt irgendwelchen Affen, die meist keine Ahnung haben oder gekauft sind, etwas nachzuplappern.
Und mit Verlaub - Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon? 
Da liest man bei jedem Hörer das selbe ("sauberer, präziser Bass, schöne Mitten, glasklare Höhen" ), weil keiner von denen Typen Ahnung hat.

Mfg, ice


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Und mit Verlaub - Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon?
> Da liest man bei jedem Hörer das selbe ("sauberer, präziser Bass, schöne Mitten, glasklare Höhen" ), weil keiner von denen Typen Ahnung hat.


 
und ich glaube ich hab auch keine ahnung 
jedenfalls find ich schon komisch dass in der 01/2010 (ja sorry aber ich muss es nochmal hervorkrammen ^^) der ULTRASONE HFI-580 für ca. 140,- hinter den 70,- headsets gelandet ist. jaja, ich weiß wieder ein beweis dass die tests damals kacke waren. aber wer sagt den, das wenn ich anstatt den pcgh redakteuren das teil und andere vielleicht auch irgendwie falsch bewerte ...


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> das wenn ich anstatt den pcgh redakteuren das teil und andere vielleicht auch irgendwie falsch bewerte ...


Wenn deinen Ohren etwas gefällt, ist es richtig bewertet und nicht wenn dir irgendein (vermutlich mit Audio nicht besonders erfahrender) Pc Redakteursschreiberling oder Forenuser etwas als gut betitetel. Deswegen gebe ich (meiner Ansicht nach) auch so gut wie nie Empfehlungen ala "der KH XYZ ist der beste".


----------



## ChaoZ (11. April 2011)

Kleine Frage am Rande: Wo kann man denn das AKG 530 probehören? Außer jetzt kaufen und wieder zurückschicken... hab hier in der Nähe nur einen MediMax wo es nur sehr beschränkt Kopfhörer gibt. Saturn, MM und Co. sind leider ziemlich weit weg ;P


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Die einfachste und billigste Methode ist das selbst bestellen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

vor allem, beim bestellen kannst du es in DEINER umgebung mit DEINER Hardware probehören


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden  (wenigstens hab ich mir heut schon mal ne graka bestellt durch ne empfehlung in einem entspr. thread)
jetzt quält mich auch noch die entscheidung onboard vs soundkarte. hab jetzt noch die letzten soundkartentest der pcgh durchgelesen. das gerade soundkarten im vergleich zu onboard empfohlen werden, kann man nicht gerade sagen.
was wär als soundkarte geschickt?
xonar dg 25,-
xonar ds 35,-
xonar dx 55,-
20,- von ds auf dx sind zuviel aufpreis oder. aba dann die 10,- aufpreis von dg auf ds lohnen schon oder?
und wie ist es jetzt mit dem anschliessen der kopfhörer? brauch ich da noch n adapter oda so?


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> brauch ich da noch n adapter oda so?


Adapter sind im Lieferumfang der AKG enthalten.


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

aso, na gut. zur soundkarte sollt ich vielleicht dazu sagn dass ich nach aktuellem stand (durch internetsuche) zu den sennheiser 558 für 118Euro tendiere


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



F0rest schrieb:


> aso, na gut. zur soundkarte sollt ich vielleicht dazu sagn dass ich nach aktuellem stand (durch internetsuche) zu den sennheiser 558 für 118Euro tendiere


Ohne vorher je einen Kopfhörer gehört zu haben?


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

irgendwann ist ja immer das erste mal ^^
wenn er kommt dann werd ich ihn schon hören und wenn der sch...lecht klingt schick ich ihn zurück und bestell nen anderen. aba da ichs eh nicht besser kenne werde ich bestimmt zufrieden sein. und das ist doch ja eh das wichtigste 
ich kann nem armen online shop es jetzt echt nicht antun 20 kopfhörer zu bestellen. alle verpackungen aufzureißen. alle zu testen. und dann 19 wieder zurückzusenden. wie solln die davon leben?


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> wenn er kommt dann werd ich ihn schon hören und wenn der sch...lecht klingt schick ich ihn zurück und bestell nen anderen.


So läuft das aber nicht. Du MUSST 1:1 vergleichen und mehrere Kopfhörer gleichzeitg bestellen, um den richtigen und deinen Audiogeschmack zu finden. Das Gehirn speichert Klangeindrücke nämlich nur 30-40 Sekunden im Detail. Das ist genauso wie du vorm Testen nicht weisst, ob du lieber Golf oder BMW fährst. Den Wagen würdest du auch nie ohne Probefahrt kaufen, weil er dich sicher 5-6 Jahre oder mehr begleitet. 
Wir reden hier aber nicht von 5-6, sondern potentiell 10, oft 15-20, manchmal noch mehr Jahren.



> ich kann nem armen online shop es jetzt echt nicht antun 20 kopfhörer zu bestellen. alle verpackungen aufzureißen. alle zu testen. und dann 19 wieder zurückzusenden. wie solln die davon leben?


Selbstverständlich kannst und MUSST du das. Bei Thomann Cyberstore habe ich vorm Kauf meines AKG 7 verschiedene Kopfhörer auf einmal bestellt und vergleichen. Dank der 30 Tage Rückgaberecht war dies überhaupt kein Problem.

Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer ohne Probehören kaufen ist einer der häufigsten Anfängerfehler.


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

thomann cyberstore is aba glaub nicht gerade der günstigste anbieter. 14  tage widerrufsrecht rechn mir auch. 30 tage werd ich nicht brauchen
so viel kohle kann ich aba gar nicht vorstrecken, wie es kopfhörer gibt. für 2 bis allerhöchstens 3 könnt ich geld vorstrecken. mehr nicht. also müsst ich mich zumindest mal auf 2-3 festlegen vor meiner bestellung.


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> also müsst ich mich zumindest mal auf 2-3 festlegen vor meiner bestellung.


So siehts aus.


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

also den creative aurvana live wollt ich aufjedenfall mal hören. den gibts übrigens bei thomann nicht, wodurch ich da eh schon mal nicht bestellen kann.
jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen welche 1-2 ich noch mit ins rennen nehme


----------



## Madz (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Bestell dir am besten noch den AKG K601 und den Beyerdynamic Dt 770 pro.


----------



## Rud (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Hey, ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden .
Eine Frage: ist der creative aurvana live ohrumschließend oder ohraufliegend?


----------



## Madz (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Schau dir mal den Denon 1000 an! Der ist baugleich.


----------



## Rud (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Madz schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Denon 1000 an! Der ist baugleich.


 
Das war auf meine Frage bezogen, oder?

Dann ist er ja ohraufliegend


----------



## sipsap (12. April 2011)

Ich denke er meint den denon ah-d 1100 und nein der ist umschließend


----------



## F0rest (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

ne net der 1000 und nicht der 1100, sonder der Denon AH D1001 ist baugleich zum Aurvana Live!
übrigens ich brauch glaub geschlossene kopfhörer. weil 2-3 meter von mir (am schreibtisch direkt an meinen mir gegenüber grenzend) sitzt als meine freundin. und wenn die lernt und so soll die nix hörn von den pc spielen und so.
also den AKG K601 kann ich dann wohl kicken.
aba was hält ihr noch von den
SHURE SRH-750 DJ
und
Shure SRH840


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Probier es doch einfach aus! Der K601 ist uwar halboffen, aber Kopfhörer muss man eh nicht laut aufdrehen, um ein "mitten drin" Gefühl zu erzeugen.


----------



## teurorist (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

was ist davon zu halten wenn man kein ansteckmicro will definitv nicht


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/148471-kh-fuer-150-absegnen-der-bestellung-3.html schau ma hier sind einige geschlossene  

bei einem headset bekommt man nicht im geringsten die qualität von einem normalen KH  ich halt nix mehr davon


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Garnichts, so wie von allen 1337 G4m0r H43ds3ts. Die Basis bildet ein 50€ Kopfhörer. Macht also 94€ Aufpreis nur fürs Mikro.  Wer Pc Audio kauft, macht sich nur zur gerne gemolkenen Cash Cow der Hardwareehrsteller, weil er sich deutlich billigere Ware zu völlig überhöhten Preisen andrehen lässt.

Diese Thesen habe ich mal als Essenz meiner langen Erfahrung mit SOundtechnik erstellt.



1. es gibt kein einziges empfehlenswertes Audioprodukt für den PC Bereich
2. alle Headsets werden mindestens 50% zu teuer verkauft
3. Kunden fallen bei PC Audio zuhauf auf Marketing herein
4. Hifi Kopfhörer sind gleich teuren Headsets in jeder Preisklasse klangtechnisch um Lichtjahre vorraus
6. Beim Kauf/Verkauf gewinnt der PC-Audiohersteller am meisten, da er billigste Komponenten zum Preis deutlich besserer Waren an den Mann bringen kann.
7. für Sound zu investieren lohnt sich, da Spiele damit auf ein ganz neues Niveau erhoben werden und man die Musiksammlung neu erlebt.
8. In Sound zu investieren lohnt sich schon aufgrund der langen Nutzungsdauer von mindestens 10 Jahren (Kopfhörer) und mindestens 15-20 bzw. mehr Jahren für Hifi Lautsprecher.
9. Es völlig unverständlich ist, dass viele alle 2-3 Jahre mehr als 600, 1000 oder mehr Euro für die beste Grafik ausgeben,also dauernd Hummer geniessen, sich aber mit kalten Dosenravioli beim Sound zufrieden zeigen. (wie gesagt guter Sound überlebt zig Rechner) 
10. PC Spieler besitzen sehr oft Scheuklappen, die sie daran hindern über den Tellerrand dessen hinauszuschauen, was genauso engstirnige Hardwareredakteure ihnen fortsetzen, welche letztendlich ebenfalls ein, mal mehr, mal weniger unabhängiger Teil des Marketings sind. (ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung wie in Redaktionen gearbeitet wird)



Dazu kannst du gerne mal folgende Beiträge lesen:

Welches Headset? - Seite 7 - ForumBase (ab Post 125)

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Headset/ Kopfhörer + ext. Micro 7.1 onboard Soundkarte

Erfahrungsbericht AKG K530, ASUS Xonar DX, Zalman ZM-MIC1 - ForumBase


----------



## teurorist (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

ich hab den Vorgänger vor gut 15 Monaten gekauft damals unwissend
fürs Zocken mag ich ihn und vor allem super bequem aber mit hifi hab ich mich erst vor 6 Monaten auseinander gesetzt 

Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
so etwas denke ich wird es aus dem hifi Segment nicht geben ? Skype  lässt grüßen ? 
wenn doch input  

Hat schon mal wer mit in ears gezockt und Erfahrung ?


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> so etwas denke ich wird es aus dem hifi Segment nicht geben ? Skype lässt grüßen ?
> wenn doch input


Dagegen ist das Pc 360 ja noch fast empfehlenswert. Eine Kombination aus Hifi Kopfhörer und Soundkarte erzeugt einen deutlich besseren Raumklang als das Logitech.

Wieso willst du eigentlich keinen Hifi Kopfhörer + extra Mikro?




> Hat schon mal wer mit in ears gezockt und Erfahrung ?


Naja, es geht. Aber kein Vergleich zu "großen" Kopfhörern.


----------



## teurorist (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

in angegeben fall geht es nicht um klang sondern das ich Kabellos im Keller beim benchen reden kann  


In Ears zum zocken deine Meinung ????


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> in angegeben fall geht es nicht um klang sondern das ich Kabellos im Keller beim benchen reden kann


Hmm, da muss es dich günstigere Möglichkeiten geben. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Rud (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



p00nage schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/148471-kh-fuer-150-absegnen-der-bestellung-3.html schau ma hier sind einige geschlossene
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Bestell dir beide und vergleiche selbst! Die Entscheidung kann dir nämlich niemand abnehmen.


----------



## iceman650 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es doch einfach aus! Der K601 ist uwar halboffen, aber Kopfhörer muss man eh nicht laut aufdrehen, um ein "mitten drin" Gefühl zu erzeugen.


Schwafel doch nicht immer so nen Quark.ä
Der ist nicht halboffen, der ist sowas von offen, offener geht es kaum...

Mfg, ice


----------



## F0rest (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



teurorist schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer mit in ears gezockt und Erfahrung ?


ich hab bis jetzt jahre lang immer mit in ears (vor 1-2 jahren mit Sennheiser CX 300 für 25,- und seitdem mit Sennheiser CX 350 Street II für 30,-) gezockt. hatte noch nie kopfhörer. und daher auch keinen vergleich. hab aba aufjedenfall das gefühl dass sich sowohl beim tragekomfort als auch beim klang einiges steigern lässt. vor allem rutschen die CX 350 umso länger ich zocke umso weiter aus den ohren. und trotzdem drücken die auch noch in den ohren nach paar std. aba vielleicht hab ich nur schlechte in-ears für mich erwischt. die CX 300 warn aufjedenfall vom tragekomfort und sitz besser. wobei der klang wenn die CX 350 mal ausnahmsweise richtig sitzen bei letzteren besser ist.
jedenfalls mag ich am pc keine in-ears mehr ^^

@all: lohnt sich ein gang zum media-markt?


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> @all: lohnt sich ein gang zum media-markt?


Eher nicht. Mein Weg dorthin war jedenfalls sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## Rud (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



Madz schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Mein Weg dorthin war jedenfalls sehr ernüchternd.



Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich schon für einen "Anfänger" im Hifi Kopfhörer Bereich.
Der MEdia MArkt in meiner Nähe hatte einige Geräte zur Auswahl, jedoch ziemlich teuer. (MM ist immer teuer!)

Das kommt aber auch auf den Markt drauf an, ob die etwas da haben.


----------



## F0rest (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

die argumente von Madz obn habn mich irgendwie überzeugt. die kopfhörer muss ich bestimmt 10 jahre tragn. und für graka hab ich jetzt eh 90,- gespart. Dann investier ich doch vielleicht mal einmalig noch mehr für die Kopfhörer. Is halt dann auch noch für Weihnachten im Vorraus 
momentan schwank ich zwischen

Shure SRH840
Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80

was gäbs denn noch so bis maximal knapp über 200,- viel besseres geschlossenes?


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Also abgesehen von der Bauweise solltest du folgende Modelle unbedingt hören:

AKG K601
Beyerdynamic Dt 770 pro und non pro, Dt 990 pro
Audio Technica ATH-H 500
Denon 2000
Sennheiser HD 600
Sennheiser HD 650


----------



## iceman650 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Du meinst den Audio-Technica ATH-M50 nehme ich an? Der ist für Bassheads eine Empfehlung wert.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Den meine ich: hificonsult.at - webshop - Audio Technica, Hificonsult, Hifi, Kopfhrer, Denon, AKG, Shure, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser, Votruba, Geschlossen, Offen, DJ, Pro, Ohrhrer, Noise Reduction, Active Noise Cancelling, Wien, Audio Audio Technica ATH-H 500 1050104


----------



## hydro (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Den DT770 Edition am besten 250Ohm besser noch 600.
Audio Technica ATH-M50 kannste dir auch mal anhören.
So richtig viele gute geschlossene KHs gibts leider nich in dem Preissegment. :/



> AKG K601


Ist offen



> Denon 2000
> Sennheiser HD 600
> Sennheiser HD 650


Offen und/oder über dem Budget, sehr gut!


----------



## Madz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Du hast den Satz über der Auflistung wahrscheinlich geflissentlich überlesen, oder?


----------



## hydro (13. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Nein hab ich nicht, ich habe aber auch sein Budget von 200€ und den Wunsch nach einem geschlossenen KH nicht überlesen!


----------



## F0rest (14. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

ich war vorhin im einzigen hifi laden hier und der führt nur einen kopfhörer. den offenen grado. ich glaub das sr 60 modell wars. begründung: der ist am besten 
im nachhinein hät ich den doch mal dennoch fragn solln ob ich den mir mal anhörn kann um schon mal nen vergleich zu habn auch wenn der nicht in frage kommt da er offen ist.
so, jetzt überleg ich vielleicht noch auf den shure srh 940 zu warten


----------



## Madz (14. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Grado finde ich überteuert, sie sind extrem unbequem... fand die alle grauenvoll.


----------



## F0rest (14. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

könnt ihr mir ein besseres mic empfehlen als das zm-mic1. da ich noch 25,- gutscheine hab wär ein 30,- mic kein problem das dann nur 5,- mich kostet ^^


----------



## Madz (14. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

Wie wärs mit dem Steelseries Siberia?


----------



## F0rest (15. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*

zu günstig. 25,01€ MBW ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Headset für Games und Teamspeak*



> Grado finde ich überteuert, sie sind extrem unbequem... fand die alle grauenvoll.



Dann hör dir mal nen Grado RS1 an, an dem ist trotz seines horrenden Preises garnix überteuert. Und was die Bequemlichkeit angeht...das muss man halt selbst beurteilen. Ich würd zu nem RS1 auf keinen Fall Nein sagen


----------

